# caption contest:



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

go.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Omega Pharma-Lotto won the new bicycling-synchronized swimming team competition with a bravura display on the Eneco Tour's final stage.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

It was the first time the peloton had ridden through crocodile invested water at this years Eneco Tour. Philippe Gilbert's team mate was amazing setting the pace up front after having both legs bitten off just below the knee.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

While everyone was glad to see the X-Games and the ProTour collaboration finally come to fruition....the tricks left a bit to be desired.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

That's the last time we let a break away get free and take a piss up the road!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Not today!! These are new shoes! THESE ARE NEW SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Eeeee-Yabba-Dabba Doooooo!!!1!


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

God Dammit! Why did we agree to ride these fixies in our contract?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Shimano's new clipless system gets mixed reviews from the pros.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

"wheee!!"


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Periscope up..


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When gravity fails.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I like the motor assist but my pedals are going too fast to keep up


----------



## albragi (May 11, 2007)

Back to basics -- I will show how it was done when I was a kid!


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Ymca ?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Get your legs up boys! If that creek water gets on your knees we're gonna call you "Creekyknees"!


----------



## jroy (Jul 26, 2011)

it's like swing-sets...just pump your legs back and forth


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nature break!


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


>


*Omega Team: "Doodie! Doodie!" "Aw! Don't touch it!" "Spaulding no!" "Doodie!"








Carl Spackler: "Here it is!" *Holds up Baby Ruth* "It's no big deal!" *Takes a bite**


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> go.



Do it just like Superman!


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Because Pro Cyclists just look too damn manly, the boys from Lotto decided to break the facade!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Brad the Bold said:


> *Omega Team: "Doodie! Doodie!" "Aw! Don't touch it!" "Spaulding no!" "Doodie!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

A classic scene!


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

From Blazing Saddles.........."Throw up your hands/Stick out your tush/Hands on your hips/Give 'em a push/You'll be surprised, you're doing the French Mistake/Voila!"


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

paging Firstrax



Creakyknees said:


> go.


----------

